# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  عيـــــــــــــــــــــــــني بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـاردة

## RED PLANET

*والله يا ياسر ماشاء الله
قلت اجي اكشف اشوف الحاصل 
ختيت في بالي القي لي بوست او اتنين
لكن الظاهر انه منتدي الفضائيات ولدوه 
شايل سجارتو 

مبروك الف مبروك
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بس يا حبيب في كتيرين زي ما ناقشين حاجة

يا ريت لو تعمل بوست للشرح وللدروس

من الالف الي الياء

شرح مبسط يسهل علينا فهمه

والله عجبتني الفكرة كتير 

بس الجاموسة واقفة لينا في الباب حاميانا الدخول

لعنها الله اينما نطحت
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*والله حقيقة يا ياسر تفاجات مثل اخي red planet لم اتوقع كل هذه البوستات المنتدى انشاؤه بالامس واليوم ماشاء الله ربنا يعطيك الف عافية على هذا المجهود وزى ما بقول أهلنا ربنا يخضر ضراعك ...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*شكرا لمروركم الاخوه الاجلاء
وانا الان بصدد انشاء القسم
وبعد ترتيبه ساقوم بفتح بوست شرح كامل شامل لكل انواع الاجهزه....
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*فهماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي باااااااااااااااااااردة

شغل السخانات يا مايقومابي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

فهماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي باااااااااااااااااااردة

شغل السخانات يا مايقومابي



جيدن جيت
مرحب بالضيف
تعال لي جووا
تاني مادايره فهامات....
الشرح جايي
                        	*

----------

